# Meet Sanchez



## Wendy (Sep 17, 2016)

As most of you know, we had to put our dear old lady, Itchy, to sleep recently. Well we've decided to keep one of the feral kittens to help fill the void that she left. All three kittens have responded well to being house cats so we are going to adopt the orange male. He was neutered yesterday and we will pick him up sometime this week. Meet Sanchez..........


----------



## Don I (Sep 17, 2016)

I have orchids, my wife has cats. 5 to be exact. Cute little guy.
Don


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 17, 2016)

He's adorable!


----------



## John M (Sep 17, 2016)

So cute! You gotta "thing" for orange cats, Wendy! He's a lucky boy!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 17, 2016)

He's handsome!


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2016)

Sanchez is a bit of a Gregory, Jr., isn't he? I wonder how
Gregory is going to feel about that. He's a lovely lil
pussycat.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2016)

Very cute, thanks for sharing.
BTW, is his tail really tiny or is it just the angle?


----------



## Wendy (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks all. I'll post more photos once we get him home.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2016)

I'd have picked him out, too! He is very lovable.


----------



## chris20 (Sep 18, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 23, 2016)

We brought him home today. :clap: He's very, very nervous but when I do coax him out of hiding he's so cuddly and has the loudest motor. I'll take some photos as soon as he settles down....might be a few days. Clyde has taken Sanchez under his wing and they are bestest buddies. So cool having a brand new kitten in the house!


----------



## abax (Sep 23, 2016)

I can't wait for the pictures! I'm so glad he has a buddy
already...sweet Clyde.


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 25, 2016)

awwwww


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2016)

That sweet pussycat has the most hypnotic eyes and I keep coming back to look at him again and again.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 30, 2016)

New photos. He has such a lovely jacket....a really rich orange. Sanchez is really coming along nicely. He's only nervous of us if we're standing....too big for him. If we're in bed or on the couch he's a big time cuddle bug. The photo of him under the orchid stand shows his newest activity....stealing the rocks from under my Pleuro grobyi. He's a little monkey!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 30, 2016)

Angela....here's one of Gregory. He's looking in their toy basket for something to play with. Funny.....they take toys out but they never put them back. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2016)

Love him! So purrr-T


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2016)

Got'cha Wendy. I'm a toy box slave too...all over the
house and out on the decks. Sanchez has grown beautifully
in your care. He's really a splendid looking kitten.


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow, Sanchez has the most orange coat I've ever seen! Beautiful!

Re: Stealing the rocks. A little Cayenne pepper goes a long way!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you all. He really does have a beautiful coat.

John....the rock stealing isn't a problem. I just put them back. He'll move on to something else in a few days. When Clyde was a kitten he actually pushed one of my Cattleyas around the living room for a couple days....never damaged or tipped it over....then lost interest. That was the extent of his plant fetish. :rollhappy:

We've been extremely lucky with our cats. None have ever clawed furniture or damaged my plants. I'm convinced it is because we don't make a big deal out of it. They have their own kitty condo 'furniture' (four) that they claw the crap out of.....that's okay because it's theirs. With my plants I seldom see them anywhere near them, and if I do I just ignore them. We also give them 'cat grass' fall and winter to take care of that needing greens thing.


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, it does seem as though you've got the "kitty psychology" figured out. Often, the drama of getting into trouble actually causes the behaviour to be repeated because the excitement that follows is exhilarating. Also, realizing the value of letting them have their own furniture and plants (cat grass), to beat up gives them a "legal" outlet for all those behavioural urges, without it being YOUR stuff that gets damaged.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 4, 2016)

Check it out.....photos of Sanchez of the Cats Anonymous facebook website....... https://www.facebook.com/CatsAnonymousRescueandAdoption/ (and me in one) He's such a cutie! If you scroll down to the Sept 9th entry he and his sisters are on there as well.

And no, I don't use facebook.....the CA is a public site so when I heard he was on there I checked it out.


----------



## eteson (Oct 4, 2016)

Lovely!


----------

